# Happy Ending



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi-
I don't think I shared this good news story with you guys-

http://www.rescuereport.org/2008/04/brave-generous-irina.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

BRAVO!!!









I could see the whole thing in my mind. What a great rescue and what a lucky little bird. 
You done good girl.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Great catch! Great ending! Great story!

Thanks for the link, Elizabethy.

I've chased pigeons also, tried nets with no luck, and usually caught them when they were too ill or weak to get away. Nets always made them leery. Wonder if they've been pre-conditioned by others with nets.

Larry


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

I like reading these happy endings. That's one lucky pigeon and one bignet


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE !!!

Persistance DOES pay off!!

What a GREAT ending!

A BIG THANK YOU for posting, Elizabeth! 

Shi


----------

